# I might be stupid, can u help?



## triple10s (Nov 4, 2008)

I recently purchased a Taurus PT 140 PRO .40cal, my first gun, and I read that the magazine capacity is 10+1. What does that mean? I can't fit 11 rounds in the clip, so ?:smt116


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

triple10s said:


> I recently purchased a Taurus PT 140 PRO .40cal, my first gun, and I read that the magazine capacity is 10+1. What does that mean? I can't fit 11 rounds in the *clip*:bio:


The PT140 takes clips? :buttkick::smt033

It means 10 rounds in the *magazine* and 1 in the chamber. :smt023

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## triple10s (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, it takes clips. Thanks for your help, but, does that mean I insert the loaded clip in, pull slide back and rack a round in the chamber, the eject clip and load a round in the clip? Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

insert the loaded magazine
pull slide back and chamber a round (that's the +1)
eject magazine and load a round in the magazine (bringing it back to 10)
insert magazine in gun

Waiting for the "clip" vs "mag" police.:watching:


----------



## triple10s (Nov 4, 2008)

What the hell is the difference? I never had asked anyone before. I would love to know.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Perhaps an NRA Basic Pistol class is in order? 

Your Taurus carries ten rounds in the magazine and one in the firing chamber. Your Taurus does not use clips. Clips do not have springs. Magazines have springs.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Correct.
> 
> Waiting for the "clip" vs "mag" police.:watching:


RRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!! RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !

On the floor !! I'll take that clip and give you a magazine !!!:mrgreen:


----------



## triple10s (Nov 4, 2008)

oooooooh, i gottcha. I know alot of basic basics, but still have a little to learn I guess, thanks to all for the help.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Perhaps an NRA Basic Pistol class is in order?


I would take that advice to heart if I were you, _triple10s_.

I was laughing my ass off in my CCW class when the instructor showed us a video of Cooper at Gunsite explaining the difference between a clip and a magazine. It was quite amusing.

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

> insert the loaded magazine
> pull slide back and chamber a round (that's the +1)
> eject magazine and load a round in the magazine (bringing it back to 10)
> insert magazine in gun


Just keep your fingers away from the trigger during the process if you decide to do this.


----------



## triple10s (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's a problem. My magazine holds 10+1 right? well, the magazine will not go in the gun if it has 10 rounds in it unless the breech is open. any ideas?


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Sounds like that magazine is still a bit on the "new" side. You'll find that after you've used it a while it'll loosen up and it should insert fine with 10 in the magazine and that "11th" round in the chamber...


----------



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks, I needed that explanation as well..


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

We all are gun dumb when we start. I still am on sum things. Dont feel bad. Thats why everyones here. HG:smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> We all are gun dumb when we start. I still am on sum things. Dont feel bad. Thats why everyones here. HG:smt023


LOL! I get into stupid mode now and then...it's kinda fun actually, and I seem to fit in, especially on my Wal Mart trips! Being stupid around guns can end you up in E.R. at a minimum. Me? I like all of my fingers, and no body piercings over 1/16". Be safe, and welcome.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

triple10s said:


> What the hell is the difference? I never had asked anyone before. I would love to know.


Triple... There is a difference as you've seen. They are small differences, pretty much a vocabulary lesson to be honest. Don't be discouraged. We are at a time in history where we need all the support we can muster when it comes to gun ownership.

For instance...

Clip = something that contains the cartridges for a weapon that will be used in conjunction with a spring mechanism that loads the cartridges into the breech.

Breech = The portion of the weapon that contains the cartridges during the combustion process caused by the firing pin striking the primer, inducing the powder to burn and push the bullet out the barrel at a high rate of speed (aka shooting)

Magazine = a container that has a spring that pushes the cartridges into the breech one at a time to be cycled thru the firing process. Often referred to as a semi-automatic process when one pull of the trigger results in one round, or cartridge, being expended. Fully automatic is when one constant pull of the trigger results in multiple rounds being fired with one action (one pull of the trigger) until the trigger is released.

The differences between clip and magazine have been debated and tossed over for ages. The simple explanation is... if it doesn't have a self contained spring mechanism, it's a clip... if it has a spring, it's a magazine.

Sometimes with a new weapon, with a new magazine, you need to get a bit "western" with it.

Western = A little rougher than you would when you close a door on a brand new car... give it a shove!!! hehehe

Slam a magazine "home" to get it to "seat"

Home = further than you would if you are being gentle

Seat = When the magazine clicks into place and won't fall out.

There are more terminologies associated with guns than there are with sex for the first time. Be patient. Ask "dumb" questions. We were all "gun dumb" at one point, but we need all new gun owners to be fully schooled in the operation and safe use of guns if we wish to maintain our rights going forward.

PM me if you feel that your questions are "dumb"... for I believe that there are no dumb questions when it concerns guns. I'd rather give you a spelled out answer than have you become a statistic that could be used against gun owners in the future.

Good luck and God bless with your new venture into gun ownership.

Zhurdan


----------

